# Baby Jackson (2021 foal)



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm so excited for this baby and she is not even bred yet! Lol!
The Pepto crossed on a Shining Spark mare is a magic cross


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I'm so excited for this baby and she is not even bred yet! Lol!


Aw, thanks @COWCHICK77. And I love how you said "she"! LOL ... Filly would be my first choice, but since I don't get a choice, I'll just hope for a healthy foal. 




COWCHICK77 said:


> The Pepto crossed on a Shining Spark mare is a magic cross


I saw that ... Good sign indeed!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Dang it's going to be a LOOONNNNNGGGGG year! Looking forward to following this. I hope all goes smoothly...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Neither have bloodlines to sneeze at. Foal will have so much cow it might come out looking like a calf. I bet it will be a sorrel too! Sorry I'm going on a lack of sleep so what sounds funny to me probably sounds stupid to the rest of you. LOL

Anxious to see this baby for sure!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I too would take "healthy" for mare and foal.
That mare is a beautiful animal...

Both horses have _nice_ bloodlines...
There is nothing to not like that I saw in either...
I happen to like "older" blood for consistency in what is thrown...
I enjoy the old-time quarters get looking like quarters with their build *and* brains...OK and athleticism too. 
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

lb27312 said:


> Dang it's going to be a LOOONNNNNGGGGG year! Looking forward to following this. I hope all goes smoothly...


It will be a LONG year, LOL, but hopefully, it will be filled with learning new things and end with a nice healthy foal. 



JCnGrace said:


> Neither have bloodlines to sneeze at. Foal will have so much cow it might come out looking like a calf.


:rofl: That's great! LOL ... 



JCnGrace said:


> I bet it will be a sorrel too!


Why do you think that? :think::think: :rofl::rofl: Well, as my trainer trainer said, more sorrels have won the Snaffle Bit than any other color. :wink: Color is not important to me - and my little Pi has taught me Sorrels are awesome, too!



JCnGrace said:


> Anxious to see this baby for sure!


Thanks, me, too!



horselovinguy said:


> That mare is a beautiful animal...


. Thanks @horselovinguy.  Of course, I'm partial, but it's nice to hear that others like her too ... 



horselovinguy said:


> Both horses have _nice_ bloodlines... There is nothing to not like that I saw in either...


Thanks; also nice to hear that, too! 



horselovinguy said:


> I happen to like "older" blood for consistency in what is thrown...I enjoy the old-time quarters get looking like quarters with their build *and* brains...OK and athleticism too.


I like the older lines too; when I was looking at possible stallions for Pi, a lot of friends wanted me to do Metallic Cat or one of his many stellar sons.

But I didn't want to be one of the crowd and Metallic Cat is flooding the market. So I was looking at older bloodlines where the Stallion had a reputation for putting a nice quiet disposition on his foals & would make a nice cross. Brother Jackson doesn't have a lot of foals out there yet (his first crop was in 2016), but he does have a reputation of giving them that nice disposition. It's a fun "lottery" to see what I'll actually get; but I'm not worried as long as it is healthy.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

So I went to my friend's last night and she fed me, LOL. We sat, had a little wine and talked about breeding in general and specifically. I was there for three hours and there is still so much I could ask her. She is just a wealth of knowledge and will be great support for when Pi and I get into the process. She's going to call the vet she uses for breeding to give him a heads up I'll be calling. She said he is basically retired, but he would take me is she calls him (she's used him for YEARS for her breeding vet) which she will do today. Sooo Excited!!!
:happydance::happydance::loveshower::loveshower: :happydance::happydance:​


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Talked to the breeding vet ... I'll take Pi there on Monday afternoon ... :shock: :happydance:


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay!!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi is at the breeding vet ... :thumbsup: Probably should have waited until the end of the month, but thought this was a pre-check ... LOL. I told the vet when we initially talked that I was a newbie at this. He will answer all my questions but doesn't really offer much outside of that. 

We got there - he has a NICE place. He and his now-deceased wife bred/raised Standardbreds for racing. He said at the height of their operation, he would have bred over 100 mares! He has a HUGE race track and there are small barns all over the property. He said they built this place in 1976 and they also had a place in Bear Valley Springs. 

He thought Pi was cute.  We put her in a pen, talked a little and off I went. 

He let me leave my trailer there, thank goodness. Saves me time when I go pick her up if it is on a weekday. I'd be at work in Bako for most of the day and would have to go home - an hour up the mountain - to get the trailer and then an hour back down to get her and then an hour home if he didn't let me leave it there. This way, his place is about 20 minutes from work, I'll go hook up and off we go to home.

He mentioned he also breeds another friend's mares and that he does Doug Williamson's mares! So I think Pi is in good hands. He said he'd text me to give me progress reports. 

Pi did not seem that concerned about being left (the Texas trip was good practice), but there were plenty of horses there. She was not right next to any of them, nor did she pay them any attention - she was more interested in the few blades of grass in her pen. Like she's SO underweight.  Still, it was strange to not have her at home ...  Had to remind myself a few times that I did not have to go down to feed her. Well, it's only for a few days.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Yay! That is so exciting!!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yay!! Soooo exciting. So will she be bred there? Will they ship the studs deposit there and then go from there? So when you go get her she'll be preggers?? lol Sorry for all the questions just so excited for you!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

So exciting! I just bred a mare to Brother Jackson yesterday. Semen looked really good and he shipped well which is always good to know!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Knave said:


> Yay! That is so exciting!!














lb27312 said:


> Yay!! Soooo exciting. So will she be bred there? Will they ship the studs deposit there and then go from there? So when you go get her she'll be preggers?? lol Sorry for all the questions just so excited for you!


LOL, I'm so excited, too!!! Yes, she will be bred there. They will fedex cooled semen to the vet and he'll breed her; then I'll pick her up. 16 days later I'll take her back to confirm whether she is pregnant or not. If not, the process will start again. 



Triple E said:


> So exciting! I just bred a mare to Brother Jackson yesterday. Semen looked really good and he shipped well which is always good to know!


Awesome @Triple E!! I really like Brother Jackson.. Can't wait to see what we both get! What is the breeding of the mare?


----------



## Cvscrystalring (Feb 28, 2020)

So exciting can’t wait to see what the foal will be!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

@kewpalace She’s by Travalena And out of a Dual Pep daughter. Kind of a cool old mare


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Triple E said:


> She’s by Travalena And out of a Dual Pep daughter. Kind of a cool old mare


Nice! Can't wait to compare babies when they come!!


----------



## Vaquera (Jan 16, 2020)

I have GOT to follow this thread; I’m so curious to see what Brother Jackson produces because he is such a cool horse! Your mare is absolutely adorable!! (Also I’m getting a little tired of all the Metallic Cats too although I am partial to Sannman)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Vaquera said:


> I’m so curious to see what Brother Jackson produces because he is such a cool horse!


He is a cool horse ... love him!!




Vaquera said:


> Your mare is absolutely adorable!!


Aw, thanks!! I think so, too, but, of course, I'm pretty partial.




Vaquera said:


> Also I’m getting a little tired of all the Metallic Cats too although I am partial to Sannman.


No doubt there are some nice Metallic Cat stallions out there, including Sannman :thumbsup:. But they are so "vogue" right now, LOL. Just was looking for something a little different. I hate being part of the crowd. :razz:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't forget to post ultra sound pictures we can oooh and aaah over! LOL


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just heard from the vet ... Pi FINALLY is coming into heat and he will order semen on Friday and breed her on Saturday .... SOOOO exciting!!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Vet called today .. Pi’s bred (will take a few weeks to see if we have a heartbeat)! Vet said he’d call me but I can likely pick her up on Monday.! Can’t wait! Miss her ....


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

That is excellent news!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi started colicing on Friday. Weather has been crazy cold; a marked difference from when she was in Bakersfield. Not bad, but definitely enough to show she was not herself. She was eating a bit & drinking a bit but not much; she picked up in the afternoon and pooped, so felt better. But Saturday morning she was a bit worse, so took her to the breeding vet who tubed her and gave her banamine. Sent me home with a shot for Sunday morning if need be. But she seems to have pulled out of it. She was bright and cheery yesterday and today. Hate when that happens ... you get so stressed. Will take her on a quiet ride this afternoon.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy she's feeling better!
It is nerve wracking when they colic.
This time of year I know I always think about it because the weather can be so erratic!


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

I hate colic! Just the worst! Is she getting a 14 day preg check?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry for the delayed response. Have been working at home and that seems to mess with the space -time continuum, LOL.

Pi colicked again a few days after the 1st time; Matt came down and gave her the other banamine shot. I then contacted the vet for more; he had a bottle for me, so I drove down to get it. Luckily I have not had to use any of it. She pulled out of that one really quickly after that and has been her feisty redhead self.

@Triple E, I took Pi down for her preg check today. Not pregnant. So she'll stay down there for a few days. Vet will flush her and then try again. Keep your fingers crossed. I'll likely pick her up on Monday.

Weather still has been very erratic. It's been cold/windy. It's been raining since yesterday. Thought I wouldn't be able to cross the creek, but it was OK with the truck. Coming home, it started snowing about 10 miles from my place and when I got to my place, huge honking flakes were coming down. And it was sticking! Then it must have warmed up a few degrees as all the snow melted and that falling from the sky turned to rain. It's supposed to last until Friday morning.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Darn. Hope next time does the trick! And no more colic.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

What phantom said! ^^^^


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Can I third it?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Ladies! :hug: Cannot have enough good thoughts out there!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got back to this! Happy to report that Pi has been doing well - no more colic or any other problems. We go on Saturday for her her pregnancy check ... so hoping it is positive! I went up to Matt's last weekend to watch him ride horses and as I was driving down my street towards home, I saw this ... 










She was patiently waiting for me to get home. 

I will update Saturday! Hopefully we can have a virtual celebration. :cheers:


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sending good vibes for Saturday!! I'll keep my fingers crosssed that she is bred!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sending baby vibes your way!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well ... she is not pregnant. :frown_color: The vet was real surprised; but we'll try one more time. He's going to double check everything. So disappointing ....


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So sorry to see this. Hoping third times the charm.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear she's not currently pregnant! I take my mare in tomorrow to the repro vet and should have her AI'd sometime this week. Fingers crossed third time is the charm for you and Pi!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Drats! I too hope 3rd times the charm. Is the stallion close enough to do a live cover? AI was just getting geared up back when I was still breeding horses and I'm sure there's been significant advances in the process but back then I heard of more than one mare that wouldn't stick with AI but would with a live cover.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you Ladies. Hoping the 3rd time IS the charm ... otherwise it will be 3 strike and she's out. :frown_color:
@JCnGrace, the stallion is not close; about 5 hours away. And they are not doing live cover, so that option is unfortunately out. My breeding vet is very good, so he will figure it out (fingers crossed). He's been a breeding vet for decades and used to do his own horses (he was big time into racing Standardbreds so had an large (100+ horses) active breeding business). I trust him to find the problem (if there is one). Pi is a maiden mare; maybe it is just taking her a little bit to get settled.


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Well Dang it @kewpalace! I was really hoping to come in here and see that she had taken.... I'm sorry, really I am. Hoping the third time will take. I get why they don't do live cover if he's still competing...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Vet called & Pi is ready to go. I'll pick her up in the morning. He said he flushed her twice and will send me home with a bottle of regumate. Keeping fingers crossed she'll take this time! :thumbsup:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fingers crossed! My mare was just bred yesterday.....two follicles ovulated at the same time so hoping there arent twins, regardless shes getting an ultrasound in 14 days....sure hope Pi took this time around!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @csimkunas6! Keeping fingers crossed for you, too!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Tell Pi her future foal already has a fan club so she better let that egg settle this time! LOL

Seriously though, GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi is home! She’s feeling great, pretty sassy, LOL. I gave her @JCnGrace’s message ... she seemed to contemplate it. . I told the vet too ... he said, “Put me in the club, too!” :thumbsup: 

Preg check is 5/23. :cheers:


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Ventured in here and saw this! My fingers are also crossed for a positive pregnancy check!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @Tazzie!

So, in other sort of related news, the friend I bought both Pi and Scarlett from has been trying to breed her mares (3 or 4) and NONE of them have taken. And yesterday, when I went to a local ranch horse show to watch, a friend there said that her 3 mares have also NOT taken after multiple breedings. I don't feel too bad about Pi now, but heck ... is there something going on? :think::think:

Pi is looking cute ... but is she looking pregnant?? :razz::razz:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I am long time pass my equine repro experiences, more recent is human but there can be overlaps. For some women soy was a big one. For many it so totally messed up their cycles (long, on going and never ending waiting for ovulation then breakthrough bleeds with little success with pregnancies after added hormonal influence to induce ovulation) they gave up even when there was much success for those women that removed it entirely from their diets.



When in one area typically there is an issue you look for the common denominator. With horses in the same area it can be weed in the pasture that is present, feed that has something in it that effects reproduction (phytoestrogens and the like though not necessarily that), product that is being used, could be a combination of things that are in common. 



Hopefully though this breeding takes.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @QtrBel - all good thoughts appreciated.



QtrBel said:


> When in one area typically there is an issue you look for the common denominator. With horses in the same area it can be weed in the pasture that is present, feed that has something in it that effects reproduction (phytoestrogens and the like though not necessarily that), product that is being used, could be a combination of things that are in common.


I agree with this. I'm not sure it applies to this situation - depends on what the definition of "one area" is. My friend who I bought Pi/Scarlett from is in Madera; quite a ways from me (200 miles). I'm sure her forage is different, but weeds are likely similar or the same. The other friend is in Bakersfield - while quite a bit closer, still an hour away. Forage is also different; weeds likely the same. But their locations are also deserty, while I'm in the mountains, so that would limit some of the weeds. Anyway, it's interest to think about it ...


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Weeds would not be an easy one but it would be something common to all areas that for some reason is abundant and attractive this year perhaps more so than other years. Feeds though if there is a feed in common or a sourced component of a feed that would be in different brands. That is why soy comes to mind.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi is not pregnant. :frown_color: Vet said she was the only one of the mares he bred that has not settled. There is one other mare he bred to Brother Jackson & she took. 🤨. Will try ONE more time. Vet said he’d cut me a break on the bill. 

So frustrating. Not at all how I thought my breeding experience would go. It’s not fun at all.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I am sorry @kewpalace. How old is Pi? I know my grandpa always told me that if you wanted to breed a mare you needed to do it within their first 6 years once. Then they could throw a colt as an older mare. I had a really fancy Doc’s Amberjack mare, and she never took at 13. Neither did my Hobby mare, and she was only 11. Maybe there is something to what grandpa always said. I want to cover Lucy because she is 6 this year, but it doesn’t look like we will.

I hope it is wrong though, and that your mare catches this time.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Well darn, I'm sure you're very frustrated! 

Just a question out of curiosity since I have no experience with AI. Do they inseminate only once during the mare's heat cycle or multiple times? I know they ultrasound to make sure the mare is ovulating. Just thinking if they only do it once to try a different day during her cycle. Of course I have no idea whether or not that would make a difference just trying to think of something that might.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Gosh, so sorry to hear she didnt take! Good thoughts for this next time!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

With AI most I knew of would send enough for 2 inseminations. And it could be they used to much extenders and or the packaging let it get to warm which killed the sperm. And it could be the mare will be one of those who are hard to get preg. As far as age of the mare, there are lots of older mares producing foals.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I didn’t say older mares don’t have foals. I just think it seems to be a bit complicated sometimes to get them bred if they had not had a foal before. I hope I am very wrong anyways. I think Pi will catch this next time.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. @Knave, Pi is 11. Not old but definitely on the cusp of settling. Lots of older maiden Mares do just fine. Some don’t. Hoping Pi is just taking a little longer & will take this final time.


----------



## CurlyJammer (Nov 24, 2019)

Sorry to hear this. I cannot imaging... I hope you find answers soon!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Third time's the charm..


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

phantomhorse13 said:


> Third time's the charm..


I wish it was true for Pi & I , @phantomhorse13. This will be our 4th try. :-?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Man I hope she takes. She's been cultured and everything is good, right? I have a friend struggling to rid her mare of a bad Strep infection right now who didn't take. And my vet said Izzie was an older maiden at 10, which is why she stayed on regumate for a while. But ugh! I really hope this last time does the trick!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

Dang... sorry that it's not happening as you had wanted it to...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

You said the vet was very good, didn’t you? I really am hoping this is the time. 11 seems so young still, but we never did get Kristi bred. I wonder if there are other tricks though. Maybe the vet will have a great plan if she does not take this time. I hope that is irrelevant though because she does.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Have they switched extenders?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Knave said:


> You said the vet was very good, didn’t you?


Yes; very experienced. Has been a dedicated breeding vet for decades. He did his own mares (he had a standardbred breeding business for a LONG time) and has done/still does Doug Williamson's mares. I know Dougie wouldn't use him if he wasn't excellent, LOL ...
@Tazzie - yes; he's checked and double checked and will now triple check everything, including doing a culture. 



QtrBel said:


> Have they switched extenders?


I trust my vet to bring it up to the trainer's wife if he thought it was a real problem. 


Still waiting for him to call back on this breeding. Probably will get her later this week. Will be anxious to hear what he has to say ....


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a hard time with my mare but not as hard as you. She was a maiden mare at eight years old when bred.

The first AI breeding did not take and we did not do an ultrasound to see if she ovulated after breeding. The second time the vet assured me that it would take after giving her deslorelin to make her ovulate. She was bred on Sat. and again on Sun. Monday morning they came to ultrasound to look for ovulation and she did not yet! I called the stud and asked for another dose of semen and they got it on an airplane and sent it to arrive that evening. I ran to the airport to pick it up and the vet AI'd her again Mon. late evening. I had to beg for oxytocin because I was worried about fluid build up but they did finally give it to me. I had done a lot of research and had learned that oxytocin to clear fluids greatly improves your chances of a pregnancy with AI. 15 days later I had my little nugget.

I had talked to the vet about Friesians being notorious about not ovulating until almost a 50mm egg even with deslorelin but he poo poo'd me. Later on he said I was right but he thought I was just telling him that my mare was special. Me, banging my head on a wall. I'm glad that he learned something new, unfortunately on my dime. My mare is half Friesian so I didn't really know if she would take after that side of her breeding or not. I guess she does.

Good luck with your girl, I really hope that she takes this time for you.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Pi is home as of yesterday. I think she was happy to be home! Vet said it was definitely the extender that was irritating her, so he cleaned her out good before and after breeding and put her on antibiotics for a few days and she is continuate with the regumate. He said if she didn't take this time (which he was 70% sure she would) he would recommend taking her up to where Brother Jackson is to breed w/out extender. He cut me a HUGE break on the bill (thank God!), saying that I was a trooper through all of this. He was really happy to have confirmed the problem, since, in all other respects, there was no reason she should not be able to settle. It was really bugging him (and me! LOL). 

So, take her back on the 15th. Keep your fingers crossed Ladies!!


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Fingers and toes crossed. I hope so much this works for you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes!! At least there is a reason as to why and fingers crossed everything will go smoothly now!! Super excited for you! Come on Pi!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hoping this is it! Is he doing an oxytocin protocol as a just in case or not?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

QtrBel said:


> Is he doing an oxytocin protocol as a just in case or not?


He did not say he was, so my guess is not.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Saturday is Pi's LAST preg check for the year ... we gave frozen semen a try, but the vet said she didn't like it at all; I'm still vaguely hopeful ...:-?:redface: But it will be what it will be. Both the Vet and I are done for the year after this.

If she is not pregnant, I'll haul her up north next year to breed with raw semen. Ramona Wold gave me the number of the lady who deals with "difficult" mares (as in hard to get pregnant, LOL), so I'll make a reservation with her. Oy, who ever thought my mare would be a total diva. :icon_rolleyes:

Good thoughts are appreciated ....


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

You have the best of my good thoughts! I so hope this works for you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Sending "positive" thoughts your way.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Maybe the vet not liking it will be the murphy's law she needed to take. fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Will be anxiously awaiting Pi's pregnancy check. In the meantime I am hoping against hope that she is not pregnant. It will be an ugly, worthless foal anyway and she would probably be a horrible broodmare!

P.S. Do not take offense @kewpalace, I'm trying reverse psychology on Pi. LOL


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks, Ladies!! 



phantomhorse13 said:


> Maybe the vet not liking it will be the murphy's law she needed to take.


LOL, yes, hoping so as well!! :smile:



JCnGrace said:


> Will be anxiously awaiting Pi's pregnancy check. In the meantime I am hoping against hope that she is not pregnant. It will be an ugly, worthless foal anyway and she would probably be a horrible broodmare!
> 
> P.S. Do not take offense @kewpalace, I'm trying reverse psychology on Pi. LOL


No worries ... I was laughing before I got to you PS, LOL ..,.. Maybe that WILL work! :think::think::razz:


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Well, Pi is not pregnant. Vet said there was fluid in her uterus & some other funky thing; I'll bring her back in a month so he can ultrasound her and make sure everything is OK. If the funky stuff (he thinks they may be growths) are still there, he'll biopsy them.

So heartbreaking. :frown: But now just hoping Pi is OK ... 

If she is, I'll start getting things set to haul her up north next year.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’m sad for you.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Hoping all turns out well for Pi. So sorry this did not turn out the way you would have liked. May all work out next year.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm bummed so I can't imagine how bad you are feeling. Hope whatever is going on with Pi clears up.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So very very sorry


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So sorry for you and Pi! Hoping its nothing serious and can be resolved easily!


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

So sorry to hear this.... and I hope all is well with Pi.... dang. Not what outcome I have been hoping for, kept hoping you would finally post that she was preggers! So sorry...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh No! I hope Pi is ok and next year will be her year to be bred.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you everyone. The vet (and me) is hoping what ever is going on will resolve itself; he thinks it may be the Regumate. We will know in a month. She's been fine per the ultrasounds up until this last check. On the outside she seems happy and relaxed. 

Thanks again ...


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Pi  I had really hoped you'd have some luck with breeding this year!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @Tazzie. Me, too. :-(


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Take a look at this as it may be helpful if used next year. My vet poo pooed it but I insisted. He finally gave me some.

https://www.equine-reproduction.com/articles/oxytocin.htm


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @LoriF. I'll read it later ...


----------

